# Goblin Mini



## GadgetFreak

Know any vendor selling these? I heard some good reviews.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rafique

We all waiting, eciggies apparently has them


----------



## ComplexChaos

GadgetFreak said:


> Know any vendor selling these? I heard some good reviews.
> Thanks in advance.


Hey @GadgetFeak 
Our first batch sold out pretty quickly, we have ordered more and should be here early next week. I will let you know as soon as we have them.


----------



## GadgetFreak

Thanks alot man!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GadgetFreak

Rafique said:


> We all waiting, eciggies apparently has them


Thanks Rafique


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Achmat89

ComplexChaos said:


> Hey @GadgetFeak
> Our first batch sold out pretty quickly, we have ordered more and should be here early next week. I will let you know as soon as we have them.



As in early Tuesday, i'm from CPT aswell where can i collect when you get the mini in?


----------



## Neil

Hi guys, just wanted to know if this RTA can handle high vg juices, would 70% or 80% vg based juices work?


----------



## ComplexChaos

Achmat89 said:


> As in early Tuesday, i'm from CPT aswell where can i collect when you get the mini in?


You are welcome to collect from me at my work at M5 park Maitland during office hours and royal Ascot milnerton after hours and weekends.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ComplexChaos

Neil said:


> Hi guys, just wanted to know if this RTA can handle high vg juices, would 70% or 80% vg based juices work?


I think this tank prefers high vg juices, thats all i fill it up with!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dirk

We will also be stocking them and should have the stock middle August.
We're ordering large quantities of all our items, so hopefully stock shouldn't be a problem - but if you can get from Peter, that's first prize I guess 

I got my Goliath from him a while back, still my favourite tank =D

P.S. - Hi Peter


----------



## Rafique

ComplexChaos said:


> You are welcome to collect from me at my work at M5 park Maitland during office hours and royal Ascot milnerton after hours and weekends.



What's the price of them @ComplexChaos


----------



## Yoda

Could any vendors getting this withing the next week please update I would like to reserve one please XD


----------



## Dirk

You'll be able to place a pre-order on our site this week, though the stock will only be here mid Aug i'm afraid!
If you can holdout till then, will throw in a little bonus for you as one of our first customers 

www.thevapery.co.za - pop by to enter your email address and be notified when the store officially opens


----------



## KieranD

Vape Cartel has some on route

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ComplexChaos

Rafique said:


> What's the price of them @ComplexChaos



They will be R450 each, they have landed but still need to make the way through customs. Will let you know when they are available.


----------



## Nimbus_Cloud

Ours will be online in the next hour or so.


----------



## rvdwesth

Rafique said:


> We all waiting, eciggies apparently has them


http://eciggies.co.za/UD-Goblin-Mini-RTA-Tank-Atomizer-3ml?search=goblin

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rvdwesth

Neil said:


> Hi guys, just wanted to know if this RTA can handle high vg juices, would 70% or 80% vg based juices work?


I use MAX VG diy juice in mine and it works like a dream... Only dry hit I get is when she is empty


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

That's a damn good price @rvdwesth


----------



## Andre

Neil said:


> Hi guys, just wanted to know if this RTA can handle high vg juices, would 70% or 80% vg based juices work?





rvdwesth said:


> I use MAX VG diy juice in mine and it works like a dream... Only dry hit I get is when she is empty


I agree, have been vaping some MAX VG (80 %+) in the Goblin Mini with not a dry hit in sight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rvdwesth

Imthiaz Khan said:


> That's a damn good price @rvdwesth


Jip and they a bunch of very nice guys too!


----------



## method1

just pulled the trigger on one of these… exciting

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## method1

Got mine up and running - a fun little tank, good flavour and vapour production, I just do find it a bit fiddly coming from the billow v2 - especially filling it through that tiny hole. Also means I have to carry a screwdriver when I go out in order to refill.


----------



## KB_314

method1 said:


> Got mine up and running - a fun little tank, good flavour and vapour production, I just do find it a bit fiddly coming from the billow v2 - especially filling it through that tiny hole. Also means I have to carry a screwdriver when I go out in order to refill.


Yeah the juice filling, coupled with 3ml capacity, is iffy compared to the Billow 2. 
But imo, it's well worth it. Flavour is even better (coz Billow 2 is good when u find your sweetspot) and no dry hits for me so far, even chain vaping. One thing that was not cool at all though - it RIPS apart the paint finish if you have a Vaporshark. Mine was flawless till I screwed this tank on. The airflow design means it just slices at the base.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## method1

Oh yeah another thing that's a bit annoying is the airflow, on larger mods it's basically inaccessible. Not a biggie if you like to just set and forget. 

It's been going strong, easy to wick, running a dual clapton 26g at 0.3 ohms, no dry hits. I had a tiny bit of leaking but that seems sorted now.

I do like it, just not as convenient as the bilow, with a couple of design oversights.


----------



## KB_314

For sure. Don't get me wrong, the stealth is very impressive and that's an important factor for me, but an extra ring at the base and 1mm in height would resolve both of the issues above and I'd opt for that version if given the choice. 
But look how tiny this setup is, ripped paint finish and all  ... even next to an istick30 + nautilus mini
Loving this tank.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre

KB_314 said:


> For sure. Don't get me wrong, the stealth is very impressive and that's an important factor for me, but an extra ring at the base and 1mm in height would resolve both of the issues above and I'd opt for that version if given the choice.
> But look how tiny this setup is, ripped paint finish and all  ... even next to an istick30 + nautilus mini
> Loving this tank.
> View attachment 32958


Great picture that!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

KB_314 said:


> Yeah the juice filling, coupled with 3ml capacity, is iffy compared to the Billow 2.
> But imo, it's well worth it. Flavour is even better (coz Billow 2 is good when u find your sweetspot) and no dry hits for me so far, even chain vaping. One thing that was not cool at all though - it RIPS apart the paint finish if you have a Vaporshark. Mine was flawless till I screwed this tank on. The airflow design means it just slices at the base.





method1 said:


> Oh yeah another thing that's a bit annoying is the airflow, on larger mods it's basically inaccessible. Not a biggie if you like to just set and forget.
> 
> It's been going strong, easy to wick, running a dual clapton 26g at 0.3 ohms, no dry hits. I had a tiny bit of leaking but that seems sorted now.
> 
> I do like it, just not as convenient as the bilow, with a couple of design oversights.


Good points. Fortunately for me, on the SX Mini the Goblin Mini leaves a tiny space so no scratches on the 510 base. And the airflow lever is still perfectly accessible. What amazes me is the no dry hits, chain vaping and at high Watts. I do get a bit of condensation at the bottom from the air slots, but presume that is to be expected.
Billow V2 on its way to try.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KB_314

Andre said:


> Great picture that!


This one was better. And the drip tip is straight.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## GadgetFreak

This is an awesome tank without doubt. The thing that makes me mad is the fill hole with a screw.
The taste coming out of this is fantastic and this small thing can blow enough clouds to block the sun 
Very stealthy tank get the "James Bond" approval!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nooby

Yeah I don't see why there isn't much hype around regarding this tank... It's simply beautiful


----------



## JackalR

Can I get an update as to who has stock of the goblin mini


----------



## ComplexChaos

JackalR said:


> Can I get an update as to who has stock of the goblin mini


 Hi JackalR
We have a few left on our website. Complexchaos.co.za

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## JackalR

Sweet will check it out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yoda

Any vendors have stock of the goblin mini or incoming stock?


----------



## Deckie

http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/new-arrivals/products/ud-goblin-min

This week


----------



## JackalR

Also complexchaos has stock as far as I know. Ordered mine on the weekend and it's already been shipped

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yoda

Thanks guys ordered one from complexchaos

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## JackalR

Thanks @ComplexChaos for the goblin mini. Arrived today and man its a beauty. Got it running nvc milked 3mg. Dual coil 28g kanthal 9 wraps Sig is reading 0.8 ohms at 23.5 watts. Makes beautiful clouds though its definitely no dripper but better cloud production than my subtank mini. Quite a warm vape but I'll get used to it. 

Two negatives though. The post holes are freaken tiny. Guess ive had it easy with my airek and dark horse with those massive post holes. Dont tighten them up too tightly as I went through the wire the first time because the screw clipped the wire for me.

The other is the airflow control arm or something on the base of the tank scratched a neat circle around the 510 connector. In hindsight you probably won't see it seeing as alot of my tanks are the same size if not bigger.

But it's a great tank. No need to drill out juice channels to run high vg juice

Regards

JackalR

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yoda

So last week Tuesday i ordered the Goblin mini from @ComplexChaos , got to build it Friday afternoon after i got back from varsity.
I have to say this is the best tank i have used by far, the wicking isn't hard at all and it vapes at comparable watts to a dripper.
Over all i just love it!!!! Only thing that is a pain is that i have to refill it a lot!
Here a pic of it sitting beautifully on they sigelei 150 (thanks to @Gizmo) with some Diy custard (YUMM)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Finally got round to building my Goblin Mini... once again CRAP SCREWS and had to MacGyver them with my metal file after cutting 2 coil legs in quick succession... so infuriating...

Now that the screws are fixed and it's wicked with some new juice it's a brilliant tank... lovely flavour! I'm going to love this tank and I can see why everyone has been raving about it. It's cute too and looks awesome!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KB_314

Rob Fisher said:


> Finally got round to building my Goblin Mini... once again CRAP SCREWS and had to MacGyver them with my metal file after cutting 2 coil legs in quick succession... so infuriating...
> 
> Now that the screws are fixed and it's wicked with some new juice it's a brilliant tank... lovely flavour! I'm going to love this tank and I can see why everyone has been raving about it. It's cute too and looks awesome!


@Rob Fisher - this tank is definitely worth a ramble! Looking forward to your review. 
Screws aside, it's a pain in the backside imo with the 3ml tank, screw hole filling, emptying the tank to rewick or coil, and base that scratches the hell out of mods. But still, have barely touched the Billow 2 since getting it - based on super flavour more than anything and no dry hits. I might even get a second one (to halve the schlepp that is filling a Goblin mini )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keyaam

Nooby said:


> Yeah I don't see why there isn't much hype around regarding this tank... It's simply beautiful


The hype is starting. Guess it took everyone a few weeks to catch on

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

KB_314 said:


> @Rob Fisher - this tank is definitely worth a ramble! Looking forward to your review.
> Screws aside, it's a pain in the backside imo with the 3ml tank, screw hole filling, emptying the tank to rewick or coil, and base that scratches the hell out of mods. But still, have barely touched the Billow 2 since getting it - based on super flavour more than anything and no dry hits. I might even get a second one (to halve the schlepp that is filling a Goblin mini )



Yip no argument on any of the above... but that goes for most tanks these days... I'm really interested to see if it leaks when it's been standing for a while... so far so good but it's early days. 

Not sure I will get a chance for a ramble for a while because I have 9 sleeps before heading off to the USA for a month... have so many new goodies and tons of juice that need a ramble... will try and make some time this week.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dewald.kotze

damn i cant wait for mine to be delivered.


----------



## Frostbite

Hey guys ... If you are still looking we have a couple in stock  www.atomixvapes.co.za


----------



## 3FVape

Hi, all
We have it

http://www.3fvape.com/rebuildable-a...-stainless-steel-glass-3ml-22mm-diameter.html


----------

